
A German grocery chain that crippled its UK rivals is about to invade the U - Mz
http://www.businessinsider.com/lidls-expansion-plans-in-the-us-2016-9
======
cmarschner
Notably, the reverse move (US chains in Europe) has failed. Walmart left the
market again.

